# How Many Here Use The Ignore Feature Of WDF



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I have never used the ignore BUTTON! 

I'm much to curious about what some other MOFO that hates me has to say.

I much prefer to get totally gooned out, pissed off and start dishing shit right back to the asshole fuking with me.

There is no IGNORE button in real life. Real life is survival of the fittest. The forum is much the same way except MOFO's hide behind their keyboard.

That's why I recommend, once a year, there should be a WDF get together. We can set up bitch and bastard boxing rings to settle up a years worth of "scores".

It might cut down on some of the whining the poor mods have to put up with.

Afterwards some good old fashioned mud wresting could cool tempers down a bit.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Are you sipping pina colada's again?

I can't ignore any one due to my profile settings.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ignore is for over-sensitive peeps,,, you know....shitters! :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Ignore is for over-sensitive peeps,,, you know....shitters! :lol:


ie.....PUSSIES:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Are you sipping pina colada's again?
> 
> I can't ignore any one due to my profile settings.



A batch of COCO LOCOS! Care to join me?:-D


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> ie.....PUSSIES:-D:-D:-D:-D


SHITTER has a lot more weight to it than pussies ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> SHITTER has a lot more weight to it than pussies ! :lol::lol::lol:


Yeah but you can drown a pussy!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> A batch of COCO LOCOS! Care to join me?:-D


Absolutely!!!! LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Absolutely!!!! LOL


Ya know, Carol, I have this fear you might be able to drink me under the table. And that is saying something!:-D


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Yeah but you can drown a pussy!


You can disolve a shitter!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Ya know, Carol, I have this fear you might be able to drink me under the table. And that is saying something!:-D


LOL....maybe when I was younger. Now I just drink moderately....:-\":-\":mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> LOL....maybe when I was younger. Now I just drink moderately....:-\":-\":mrgreen::mrgreen:


There is NO moderate with COCO LOCOS. It's all in or why bother!#-o:-D


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> There is NO moderate with COCO LOCOS. It's all in or why bother!#-o:-D


I CAN (and probably would) make an exception.....LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

For you new dudes who may not know what the hell we're talking about, search "COCO LOCO CELEBRATION TONIGHT" here on WDF for the recipe.

YUMMY


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Theres an ignore button?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Matt Vandart said:


> Theres an ignore button?


Yep.... it took me a while to find it, but when you do that, you miss all the good stuff.....I think it was used a lot more a few years ago than it is now though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Matt Vandart said:


> Theres an ignore button?


Am I the first one you're going to "click" on?:smile:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ignore? And miss out on all the fun to be had at pissing people off? I think not! :mrgreen:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Ignore? And miss out on all the fun to be had at pissing people off? I think not! :mrgreen:


You mean, hit Ignore and miss out on the opporchancity to piss people off ? :mrgreen:

A function I never did quite understand  then again, maybe you have to be a SHITTER to think like one ? 

Lee... get in here quick !!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> You mean, hit Ignore and miss out on the opporchancity to piss people off ? :mrgreen:
> 
> A function I never did quite understand  then again, maybe you have to be a SHITTER to think like one ?
> 
> Lee... get in here quick !!!!


I'm IGNORING you, Maggie. I wanted to see how that button worked!:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> You mean, hit Ignore and miss out on the opporchancity to piss people off ? :mrgreen:
> 
> A function I never did quite understand  then again, maybe you have to be a SHITTER to think like one ?
> 
> Lee... get in here quick !!!!


I'm IGNORING you, Maggie. I wanted to see how that button worked!:-D


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm IGNORING you< Maggie. I wanted to see how that button worked!:-D


Ya know something... You ain't the first !!!! Don T had me on ignore, that surely made me smile :mrgreen:.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Those COCO LOCOS must be having a effect. I'm DOUBLE POSTING know!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Ya know something... You ain't the first !!!! Don T had me on ignore, that surely made me smile :mrgreen:.


That bothers me! I always thought Turnipseed had some balls!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That bothers me! I always thought Turnipseed had some balls!


I also remember he tried posting a topic in 'conflict free zone'! I knew then what I know now!:-D


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

For some people, there is quite a knack for getting under their skin!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I also remember he tried posting a topic in 'conflict free zone'! I knew then what I know now!:-D


But you have to admit...To know him was to love him!#-o


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> But you have to admit...To know him was to love him!#-o


I miss him,, I do!! But IGNORE ?? come on!

It's a test I tell ya, it's a test... that and conflict free zone !


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

This thread is reminding me of your old *** thread!!! (one of the ones that got deleted)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I miss him,, I do!! But IGNORE ?? come on!
> 
> It's a test I tell ya, it's a test... that and conflict free zone !


Don't get me started on the Conflict Free (NO GUTS AT ALL) Zone. I went nuts on that lack of penis zone a couple of years ago!](*,):-D


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Pretty much Lee whoever doesnt respond to this thread must have you on ignore. ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> This thread is reminding me of your old *** thread!!! (one of the ones that got deleted)


This is far more intellectual than that thread!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Don't get me started on the Conflict Free (NO GUTS AT ALL) Zone. I went nuts on that lack of penis zone a couple of years ago!](*,):-D


LMAO :lol::lol::lol:

**** was brilliant then, and now still!:lol::lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Pretty much Lee whoever doesnt respond to this thread must have you on ignore. ;-)


It's soooo lonely at the top.#-o


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> This is far more intellectual than that thread!


Au Contraire !!

This thread is getting to the guts of it in a manner of speaking! Think about it now!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Pretty much Lee whoever doesnt respond to this thread must have you on ignore. ;-)




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


In that case, I'm coming up with nine thousand members, give or take, who have Lee on "ignore." :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I have never used the ignore BUTTON!
> 
> I'm much to curious about what some other MOFO that hates me has to say.
> 
> ...


Forgive my late response...I had you on ignore because I didn't like what you said you had for dinner on that last trouble making shit stirring thread you started about holiday food...but I'm over it now...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Forgive my late response...I had you on ignore because I didn't like what you said you had for dinner on that last trouble making shit stirring thread you started about holiday food...but I'm over it now...



That's the one that pissed off the other 8,999 people who put him on "ignore."


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> That's the one that pissed off the other 8,999 people who put him on "ignore."


It's all the controversial threads he has started...Lee has many enemies...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think it would ruin my day if I had anyone on ignore. Even on forums I belong to where I can ignore someone's attempts at insults it's just to much fun to ignore the insults and watch someone self implode trying to get under my skin. 
I believe MOST of the insults are perceptions based on seeing the written word and not the actual person. Then the person sees how easy it is and the games begins.
In order to truly be insulted or get your feelings hurt you have to place some value on the words of the people doing the insulting. They may even be someone that can offer good advice. It often can be a "ploy" to get another person thinking. We have one or two here that do an excellent job of that. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Why is there an ignore button?
Why is there no like or rep button?
Sometimes I really like something that people say but have nothing further to add other than agreement.
I would never ignore anyone on this forum, it's my favorite forum I go to.
I haven't seen any people post stuff without any merit , what an odd feature.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> In that case, I'm coming up with nine thousand members, give or take, who have Lee on "ignore." :lol:


Hmmm, that numbers a bit low I would of thought...:lol:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> *I think it would ruin my day if I had anyone on ignore*. Even on forums I belong to where I can ignore someone's attempts at insults it's just to much fun to ignore the insults and watch someone self implode trying to get under my skin.
> I believe MOST of the insults are perceptions based on seeing the written word and not the actual person. Then the person sees how easy it is and the games begins.
> In order to truly be insulted or get your feelings hurt you have to place some value on the words of the people doing the insulting. They may even be someone that can offer good advice. It often can be a "ploy" to get another person thinking. We have one or two here that do an excellent job of that. :lol: :wink:


 Hello Bob....testing testing...


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I am in for the Coco Locos...I have had a real desire to have a martini with an onion in it lately... I have to do something about that.

By the way, Lee, how come no one has answered your thread at all, and why does it appear that you are talking to yourself:smile:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Hell I didnt even know there was an ignore button ... I have one of those in my head LOL I tend to auto ignore stupidity... I dont come here enough to worry about it lol


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> In that case, I'm coming up with nine thousand members, give or take, who have Lee on "ignore." :lol:


That pretty well matches up with my calculations!:lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Forgive my late response...I had you on ignore because I didn't like what you said you had for dinner on that last trouble making shit stirring thread you started about holiday food...but I'm over it now...


Jealous, Susan! You'll miss me when I'm gone.:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> Hell I didnt even know there was an ignore button ... I have one of those in my head LOL I tend to auto ignore stupidity... I dont come here enough to worry about it lol


If you ignore stupidity, why the hell are responding to this ignorant thread?:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> I am in for the Coco Locos...I have had a real desire to have a martini with an onion in it lately... I have to do something about that.
> 
> By the way, Lee, how come no one has answered your thread at all, and why does it appear that you are talking to yourself:smile:




:lol: :lol:

The Dave and Lee Board. :lol:


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with the people using the Ignore option Lee, as long as they use it to Ignore THEMSELVES...

Sounds sort of Steven Wright-ish...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> I am in for the Coco Locos...I have had a real desire to have a martini with an onion in it lately... I have to do something about that.
> 
> By the way, Lee, how come no one has answered your thread at all, and why does it appear that you are talking to yourself:smile:


Someday, Dave, when we sit down for a COCO LOCO drunk, you'll be talking to yourself too.#-o:-D


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Allow myself to introduce....myself...



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Someday, Dave, when we sit down for a COCO LOCO drunk, you'll be talking to yourself too.#-o:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> Allow myself to introduce....myself...


It's a pleasure to meet him or who or what! #-o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Hello Bob....testing testing...



Who are you? :wink:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Who are you? :wink:


Just checking. Carry on.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I had to turn off my ignore list, just to see which aszzhole started THIS thread...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I had to turn off my ignore list, just to see which aszzhole started THIS thread...


If you think this thread is dumb my next thread issue is people who can't spell ASSHOLE correctly!](*,):-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I kind of like the ignore option
but I really LOVE the people that have to post a list of the people they're ignoring 
I'll ignore you but I wouldn't let you ignore me? ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I kind of like the ignore option
> but I really LOVE the people that have to post a list of the people they're ignoring
> I'll ignore you but I wouldn't let you ignore me? ;-)


That blows my mind too. That's the final, ultimate, cram it, stuff it where the sun don't shine, sissy move for me!#-o:lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That blows my mind too. That's the final, ultimate, cram it, stuff it where the sun don't shine, sissy move for me!#-o:lol:


Not to mention a mega gimme-some-attention "hey, everybody look at me" move. :lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Not to mention a mega gimme-some-attention "hey, everybody look at me" move. :lol:


Like the people that have to announce that they're leaving a list.
Just STFU and leave quietly, no ones is going to miss you or notice you're gone ;-)


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> It often can be a "ploy" to get another person thinking. We have one or two here that do an excellent job of that.


I hate those jackasses! Paternalistic nonsense! Don't try to make me learn!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> I hate those jackasses! Paternalistic nonsense! Don't try to make me learn!



:lol: :lol:




Actually, I wasn't sure which smiley-face to use here. But I'll stick with :lol:


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Then there are jackasses that say they will ignore but it turns out to be another lie  Well go figure!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> I hate those jackasses! Paternalistic nonsense! Don't try to make me learn!



After many years of unsuccessful beatings from nuns trying to make me learn, nobody here stands a chance. :twisted: :lol:;-)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob,

Here's a movie you might enjoy?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1352388/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Bob,
> 
> Here's a movie you might enjoy?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1352388/


I think Bob is the type who prefers the SINGING NUNS! I bet his album collection includes all their "HIT" songs.#-o](*,):-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Then there are jackasses that say they will ignore but it turns out to be another lie  Well go figure!


And they probably post lie in the NO CONFLICT (I'm a pussy) ZONE!](*,):lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Then there are the people confused between the General Working Dog Discussion (which is about DOGS) and the Canine Lounge which isn't. Of course naming a non dog discussion area the Canine Lounge is a BIT misleading isn't it? Like naming something no conflict when you really mean pussy ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Then there are the people confused between the General Working Dog Discussion (which is about DOGS) and the Canine Lounge which isn't. Of course naming a non dog discussion area the Canine Lounge is a BIT misleading isn't it? Like naming something no conflict when you really mean pussy ;-)


So if I understand what you are saying, it's kinda PUSSY to call it NO CONFLICT!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe we should ask for a full conflict zone? We have the non conflict one, lets add a full contact bitch area, no holds barred, posting zone. 

We could even take out bets and have bitchmatches!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> So if I understand what you are saying, it's kinda PUSSY to call it NO CONFLICT!


+1 Absofugging lutely


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Maybe we should ask for a full conflict zone? We have the non conflict one, lets add a full contact bitch area, no holds barred, posting zone.
> 
> We could even take out bets and have bitchmatches!



I like the way you think Alice


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I like the way you think Alice


I am nothing if not inventing when the need calls for it! I would call this a big need! :lol:

I can mentally picture it already...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Maybe we should ask for a full conflict zone? We have the non conflict one, lets add a full contact bitch area, no holds barred, posting zone.
> 
> We could even take out bets and have bitchmatches!


And the moderators could turn into judges to declare the eventual winners instead of locking the threads.:-D

Losers get banned for 30 days as humiliation and punishment. That assures everyone tries as hard as they can to hurl hurtful insults at their opponent.#-o


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> And the moderators could turn into judges to declare the eventual winners instead of locking the threads.:-D
> 
> Losers get banned for 30 days as humiliation and punishment. That assures everyone tries as hard as they can to hurl hurtful insults at their opponent.#-o


And we want to see "Real Presure" on the contestants! 

We could have an annual battle of the top 10? Have a WDF meeting and lock the top 10 in a large kennel...cagefight? Jello for the ladies and Oil for the men... The audiance should have something nice to watch! :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> And we want to see "Real Presure" on the contestants!
> 
> We could have an annual battle of the top 10? Have a WDF meeting and lock the top 10 in a large kennel...cagefight? Jello for the ladies and Oil for the men... The audiance should have something nice to watch! :lol:


Then we could invite PETA to stone the looser with dog shit!:grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Bob,
> 
> Here's a movie you might enjoy?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1352388/



That is just waaaay to creepy to even think about it. :lol::lol:

Lee, singing nuns give me the creeps also. It was sister Geramine that kicked me out of the choir for shooting spit balls out of the choir loft. You have no idea how hard it is to hit the right person from way up there. :twisted: 8-[


----------

